# Meet Candycane



## Romegacatlover (Feb 26, 2021)

Hi all - just joined from Rome, Georgia. Here’s a picture of my sweetheart....


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Aww she's so cute! What's his/her name?


----------



## Romegacatlover (Feb 26, 2021)

Catgirl13 said:


> Aww she's so cute! What's his/her name?


Thank you catgir! Her name is Candycane; a feral cat I’ve raised since she was born. She’s currently pregnant for the 2nd time and about to pop any day now! 😊


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Aww I love that name! It's so sweet lol!
That's so exciting for her to have more kittens!!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Aww so cute!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Wishing you the best! Keep us posted on her spiral stair case!
Praying everything works out this time!
🙏😸🐾❤


----------



## Romegacatlover (Feb 26, 2021)

...you’ve met Candycane, here are her 2 children (both deceased); one in foreground is wolfman (his father was also feral - a HUGE Main-****)..., kitty behind him was puss-n-boots....😢☹😢


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sooooo sad💔 poor little babies, this is so heartbreaking😢
Hope her new litter has much better luck!
Thank you for 
caring...
Will you have her spayed, after this litter?


----------



## Romegacatlover (Feb 26, 2021)

Actually I would have had her spayed and bathed, chipped and all shots brought up-to-date BEFORE the 1st litter but she won’t DARE let me pick her up and put her in a cat carrier! Yeah, they were cute little babes - especially wolfman with all that fur!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I went through this...before I knew better...a declawed cat showed up, a beautiful little girl...no defences..we heard a ruckus going on, but it was to late to save her...dogs just shook her to death...
I didn't even have a chance , to try and get her inside...
😿❤🐾🐾


----------



## Romegacatlover (Feb 26, 2021)

Awwww...I'm so sorry! I know how you feel! and declawed.... it was somebody's love and they lost her -- probably don't even know what happened so there will be a constant hole in their heart wondering where their sweetie went. Well, I gotta give my Ipad a rest - see you tommorow; have a nicer evening.... and tell all those kitties you love them!!


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

I could do without the horrible description of how they died. Once I started to read it, I had to get off the forum. I came back later to express my opinion. I think you can capture Candycane and get her spayed but you don’t want too. Keep her babies safe, please. Do something or things can quickly get out of control.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

You've already seen my replys on other thread...sad times, but maybe happier ones...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

We have a thread, cats over the Rainbow Bridge, you named them, they have/had a life, no matter how brief...here you can honor them.💔❤🐾🐾
HUGS!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Candycane is adorable! 

I'm so sorry about her first kittens. I had a cat and a kitten killed by dogs. Her second litter will do much better, I'm sure.


----------

